# We just won a gold...........!!!!!!!



## Supertrooper (1 August 2012)

In the womens rowing  was awesome xx


----------



## jessdarcy (1 August 2012)

Yesss!
And a bronze in the mens 800, was sooooo close, we held silver/gold the whole way and just dropped behind at the end grrr! 
x


----------



## stencilface (1 August 2012)

Great for them and for us - go GB!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (1 August 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			In the womens rowing  was awesome xx
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful news!


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2012)

I've just had tears in my eyes watching the mens eight, they're so so upset but god they worked so hard! I couldn't do that in a million years! Nobody can say we didn't try our best!!


----------

